# Diet and exercise routine



## Welsh queen (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have to start by saying sorry for the general cluelessness (if thats a word) and for the length of this post. Iv just got a multi gym and a cross trainer for the garage and am sooooo looking forward to the training to lose a lot of weight (about 2 to 2 and a half stone). I have a few questions which i hope i can get advice for, or even pointed in the right direction will do.

Firstly diet.. this is how i eat at the moment

As soon as i wake up hot water with half a fresh lemon

Breakfast porridge with water and sweetner (organic, plain oats)

snack - handful of almonds

Lunch roast chicken/tuna/scrambled egg (2)/cottage cheese with salad and baked potato/cous cous/quinoa/brown rice

snack - fruit

Dinner baked salmon or grilled spicy chicken with boiled veggies

Hot water with half fresh lemon before bed.

Does that sound ok? We just got the multigym fitted today so im starting working out tomorrow (will do some cardio tonight) and i was wondering about protein shakes, especially with the amount of training i want to do and how to fit that in with the diet.

With the training my plan is as follows

Everyday, half an hour on the cross trainer as soon as i wake up

Tuesday chest and triceps

Wednesday cardio extra half hr session later on in the day

Thursday shoulder and abs

Friday cardio extra half hr session later on in the day

Saturday back and biceps

Monday day off

I need help with the actual exercises, I know what i want to do, i just want to be able to train efficiently and have heard that u start with the bigger muscles first. Would someone be able to help me with the order in which i do my exercises if i post what the exercises that im going to do?

Im sorry for all the questions.. its just there is so much information out there i dont know where to start. :icon_frown:


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Welsh Queen

Just looking at your diet and it's not too bad. You should get rid of the porridge and replace with a couple of eggs on toast if you can, also unless you really like it, can the lemon juice and water, over the course of the next 20 years you will have gained back 240 hours wasted squeezing lemons first thing in the morning. (that's 2 minutes every day)

Mid-morning - have a protein shake instead of a "handful" of almonds. You need to start weighing your food because a "handful" is difficult to manage and easy to cheat on. You could even keep 20g of Almonds - plain, salted or smoked.

Lunch - you need to weigh your food, see above - you could be better off adding fibrous green veg like broccoli instead of rice or pasta.

Snack - Fruit is not a snack! It is sugar cunningly disguised as something pretty and marketed as healthy. Replace fruit with protein shake.

Dinner looks good - but weigh your food.

Evening - see comments about lemon...

It's best that you weigh yourself every 3-4 days whilst maintaining a strict diet, weighing your food etc and then after 2 weeks, if your weight is remaining even, reduce some calories or increase training/cardio. If weight goes up, do the same but more so. If massive drop, possibly add some calories back in to slow weight loss down a bit and keep the calories manageable.

This is pretty basic and not "perfect" though this approach works pretty well without getting too complicated.

CM


----------



## cocobench (Feb 22, 2009)

cminoz said:


> hey welsh queen
> 
> just looking at your diet and it's not too bad. you should get rid of the porridge and replace with a couple of eggs on toast if you can, *dont get rid of the oats, good source of clean carbs... Depending on goal is how much you should have, compliment the oats with 2 egg whites and 2 raw or get a food source protein in with this*, also unless you really like it, can the lemon juice and water, over the course of the next 20 years you will have gained back 240 hours wasted squeezing lemons first thing in the morning. (that's 2 minutes every day*lemon juice is very good for you, if you feel it helps or have it in the route dont cut it out*
> 
> ...


read above, hope it helps


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lots of diet advice as usual and none on training...

start training legs and you`ll reap the benefits all over your body


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Welsh queen what are your goals?


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

I think we are all on the same page here, depite my diet suggestions being "total crap" in some parts (remind me to pass this on to my coach, an ex-bodybuilding pro who designs this type of diet...).

As Paul suggests, let us know your goals? Also worth paying attention to Cal, get the legs going and the rest will follow.

CM


----------



## Welsh queen (Apr 5, 2009)

Thankyou all for your advice!!

Firstly the diet, im sooo not a fan of porridge, but was always of the opinion that it was a better source of energy than bread... usually when i have eggs, i try and have them without bread. I have to be very careful with carbs, not only from a dieting point of view, but because i have poly cystic ovarian syndrome, and this affects my carbs metabolism. I have been told as a result of this hormone imbalance it will take me double the effort of someone without to lose weight, but this doesnt phase me in the slightest... the end goal is what matters.

Iv read that lemon juice is very good for detoxing and i know i have years of crapy eating to make up for, thats why i do the lemon juice and hot water thing.

Im scared of protein shakes truth be told, i always thought of them as something you use to bulk up, not to lose weight. But i see more and more people using them these days, and i get that its a good source of protein. Iv seen people using them before and after workouts... is that the way to have them? And how much of protein shakes can you use when trying to lose weight?

With fruit, i have heard that certain fruits have more sugar content than others.. so i stay away from grapes, and i dont have bananas past 5pm... i try and eat as much fresh berries as i can.

My goals are to lose weight and get healthy... im not too fussed about the weight itself... because of the polycystic ovarain syndrome, i have a lot of water retention, so weight is a bad way of tracking progress. Instead i want to lose 2 dress sizes... currently a size 16 and want to be a size 12. Along with that, i want to weight train and build muscle because i love weight training and feeling the burn the next day. I also want to take part in martial arts and want to be fit enough to do so. So generally speaking, get fit and tone and build muscle.

As for training legs, i do squats and walking lunges and the exercises u can do on the cable machine thingy (not too down with the technical terms sorry).. as well as going on the cross trainer. Once my weight goes down a bit, i will start interval training on the treadmill. Im a bit of a chicken, i hate going to the gym as im a bit self concious and so im limited with the leg workouts i can do at home on the multigym. But give me 4 weeks, and i will be in that gym!!

Im also trying to find a trainer for boxing as i know its a really good for strength building and aerobic exercise. Iv just started Bushido too even though im not as quick as id like to be just now. To keep all this up, im going to have to start watching rocky movies or something!!! I hope iv managed to respond to all ur questions.

Thanks again


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Great post and thanks for all the info. There's no need to be afraid of protein shakes, they are a really handy replacement for a solid food meal, when most normal people would struggle to eat 6-8 whole meals per day. Most people on here will use protein shakes during the day where it is not possible to have a "real food" meal.

It seems that you are at the beginning of a very rewarding journey and you are taking the right steps with your exercises, don't get too hung up on anything too fancy for the first few months, get your diet right and enjoy yourself.

I don't know much about the condition you mention in your post, but in most people who suffer from water retention the best solution is to drink more water, has your GP suggested this?

Just one last point on fruit, despite what some people will tell you, fruit contains no vitamins that you cannot get from a decent daily multi-vitamin tablet and it contains no protein (with exception of avocado and olives). FYI I have attached a spreadsheet with the nutrional values so that my suggestion is backed up in fact.

You are obviously looking to reduce your carbs so replacing the fruit with a good shake would be a decent option for you.

View attachment Food.doc


Food.doc


----------



## Welsh queen (Apr 5, 2009)

CMinOZ thank you for the info on 'the vital stats' of fruits!! Its on my fridge :becky:

I will shop around for a protein shake, i know there is a sticky on here so i will go through that. Iv heard that you only need to half the specified amount indicated on the label if you are trying to lose weight... so instead of 2 scoops for eg, just have one in half the quantity of water.. does that sound about right?

As for my condition, the best way to tackle it is to lose weight, ironically though, it is difficult (Not impossible though) to lose weight.. a bit of a viscious cycle, but only if you allow it to be that way. Not every woman who suffers from it (its quite common) is over weight... prime example... Victoria Beckham.. i dont think u can get any more skinnier than her... perhaps she doesnt suffer it as extremely as others do. If i get stressed i pack on the pounds, its all to do with hormonal imbalance. There are different forms of medication, but i believe a healthy diet and exercise will really help... and you are right about drinking water... i do drink a lot these days.

Thanks for all your advice


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Anohter unsubstantiated sweeping statement from Coco, protein drinks ARE food. Many of them are custom designed to give the body everything it needs amino acid wise which NO solid food does except eggs.

Haven't you heard of Meal Replacements Coco? The name should be able to tell you what they are designed to do.

My Mrs won Natural Miss Britain on 6 varying shakes and 1 solid meal a day, Steph Sinton won the Mr Universe and Pro Universe relying heavily on supplements. I love how people who've never competed or dieted really hard can preach about how solid foods and supplements should or should not be used, supplements are engineered foods, chickens, cows, turkeys, etc are there by coincidence, they are not designed to meet the needs of the human body.


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

PMSL, I was waiting for you to see that comment about protein shakes...:clap2:


----------



## akon (Feb 28, 2012)

It have a lot of effect on your health and weight because if you eat late then it have side effect if you feed roughly then may be it cause of over weight which cause many heart disease.

Discount sports nutrition


----------



## Alexander_john (Mar 7, 2012)

CMinOZ said:


> Hey Welsh Queen
> 
> Just looking at your diet and it's not too bad. You should get rid of the porridge and replace with a couple of eggs on toast if you can, also unless you really like it, can the lemon juice and water, over the course of the next 20 years you will have gained back 240 hours wasted squeezing lemons first thing in the morning. (that's 2 minutes every day)
> 
> ...


Hey,

Well i read out your comments,

So good love your post. and really all these helpful for me.


----------

